# Skidsteer Operators and Drivers NW Suburbs Chicago



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Looking for experienced Skidsteer operators and Drivers for my routes. Might consider a sub contractor for Arlington Heights and Lake Zurich route. Most of the accounts are in St. Charles area. Great pay and Equipment!! Must have a good driving record and RESPONSIBLE! Available 24/7!! I.M. me with your info. Thanks Chris


----------

